# Optics for my AR



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I just purchased me a ar15 my first but now I'm needing a scope I'm mainly going to coyote hunt with it possible try deer also but what's a good pocket book friendly scope suited for the Ar used in coyote hunting


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Burris Veracity, Burris Predator Quest, Burris Fullfield, Vortex Diamondback.

In that order.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I like the predator quest what size do you use


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

What do you mean?


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

3x9x40 or 42 44 50 etc


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would go with a 3 X 9 myself. That's what I have on my AR and it is plenty of optics out to 400 yds. Mine is a Vortex brand. I guess the bottom line is, get the best you can afford and you wont be sorry.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

dwtrees said:


> I would go with a 3 X 9 myself. That's what I have on my AR and it is plenty of optics out to 400 yds. Mine is a Vortex brand. I guess the bottom line is, get the best you can afford and you wont be sorry.


Said it better than I could!


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I got a brand new Pentax 3x9 X 40 in box I guess I will try it out my first AR and my first year really coyote hunting


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let us know what you think of it chief.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tough crowd.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The gelatin on spam will only magnify to about 1.4 power IF you can find a clear spot....or maybe they sell spam with an ocular adjustment now days....just sayin'


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Short223 said:


> I would rather put a can of :spam: on my rifle.............


???


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Short223 said:


> :ditto:


what do you recommend


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Well if we're talking Spam, I like Bacon Spam, and the jalepeno one is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

I recently put a Burris MSR 223 on my AR. I like it....but it's taking me a bit to get over the exposed non lockable turrets on a hunting rifle....ill get over it. 
Every other scoped firearm I own is topped with Vortex optics....IMHO you can't beat the quality for the price...and the warranty is awesome. The Crossfire II scopes are pocket book friendly. I prefer the diamondbacks and the Vipers....glass quality is a bit better over the crossfire. But the crossfire is a fantastic sub $200 scope. 
I've got a Savage model 12 that I'm looking at new optics for....was going to go with another vortex, but I'm also looking into a fix powered scope like the SFWA SS in 6x.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Relic said:


> I recently put a Burris MSR 223 on my AR. I like it....but it's taking me a bit to get over the exposed non lockable turrets on a hunting rifle....ill get over it.
> Every other scoped firearm I own is topped with Vortex optics....IMHO you can't beat the quality for the price...and the warranty is awesome. The Crossfire II scopes are pocket book friendly. I prefer the diamondbacks and the Vipers....glass quality is a bit better over the crossfire. But the crossfire is a fantastic sub $200 scope.
> I've got a Savage model 12 that I'm looking at new optics for....was going to go with another vortex, but I'm also looking into a fix powered scope like the SFWA SS in 6x.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also love my Vortex optics. Do remember though, Burris has the identical warranty. Ive been slowly transitioning to Burris because I HATE how Vortex tends to use odd bell sizes so you have to purchase their scope caps, and the Veracity has won me over from the Viper when it comes to hunting. Both are great brands who make great scopes.


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

Indiana Jones said:


> I also love my Vortex optics. Do remember though, Burris has the identical warranty. Ive been slowly transitioning to Burris because I HATE how Vortex tends to use odd bell sizes so you have to purchase their scope caps, and the Veracity has won me over from the Viper when it comes to hunting. Both are great brands who make great scopes.


Was unaware of Burris's warranty....I knew they had the warranty against manufacturing defects. Vortex replaced one of my Diamondbacks when it was my fault....I over tighten a ring and damaged the tube. I looked through a Veracity awhile back....appeared to be a solid optic with great clarity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have had that scope for 12 years nib I'm a Nikon fan but don't matter either way I ordered a Burris predator quest last night anyway


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I got it and thank you very much


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short223 said:


> I would rather put a can of :spam: on my rifle.............


I rest my case Short.............


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

Short223 said:


> They will replace it, even in cases of fires or a dropped rifle. It doesn't matter the reason, it's a "forever warranty". And the warranty is transferable...it goes with the scope,no matter how many owners it's had, no matter how old it is. If they can't repair it, it will be replaced.
> 
> http://www.burrisoptics.com/scopes/fullfield-ii-riflescopes-series/fullfield-ii-riflescope-3-9x40mm
> 
> ...


I appreciate your input. Do you have an opinion of the new(ish) Nightforce SHV optics? I've the opportunity to buy a never mounted 3-10x42 for about $700....which appears to be about $200 less than I can buy one anywhere else. Just wondering if it's a sweet deal, or are there better options in the $700 range?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relic (Dec 29, 2015)

I should also mention....if I buy this scope, it will be for a near future .243 purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

guess it's my dislike for :spam: .............................I'll just take my 12 year old $99.00 BSA on top of my 1972 Ruger M77 and slide off into the sunset.........chief33, sorry for dragging down your topic.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice set up for what little youve got stuck in to it

i never spend an arm and a leg on optics

would rather spend the money on a better gun and ammo than the optics

after all its not like i am trying to shoot 1000yds

at most a couple hundred

the only gun i have more in the optics than i do the gun is my Marlin model 60

spent $79 for the rifle,used. and $89 on a new scope for it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my ARs sports a straight 4x Nikon. It's plenty for 200 yds. On a hunting rifle.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ilke anything from 3x - 5x on my AR's,but nothing more than that

but i dont shoot hardly ever shoot more than 200 yds either

at the range its a max of 100 yds


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm contemplating a micro red dot to mount on the Pepr mount for close target acquisition


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Aimpoint?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Burris makes the fast fire.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sorry chief, I've been watching from the sidelines because I really don't care what scope a fella runs on his rig, provided he's happy and hitting coyotes, which I hate. You say you got a NIB Pentex, so if you ain't got another option, then mount that sucker atop the AR and get it on. These coyotes ain't gonna wait. Just so you know, they (the coyotes) can't tell the difference. Oh, and have fun....post pix!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with JT, use what you have. Then when you have the money and want a better scope go for it. But I would use what I had until something happened to it, then use my money for gas and other things to go calling.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Aimpoint makes a Micro: http://us.aimpoint.com/product-single-view-page/aimpoint-micro-t-2/


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------

